
‘Geek Girl’ gamers are more likely to study science and technology degrees - maltalex
https://www.surrey.ac.uk/news/geek-girl-gamers-are-more-likely-study-science-and-technology-degrees
======
scotty79
> It also found that 100 per cent of girls in the study who were already in
> PSTEM degrees were identified as gamers. However, the same could not be said
> for boys where a similar amount of gamers existed regardless of degree type,
> leading to thoughts that boys experience far less pressure to conform to the
> video gamer stereotype if they were studying a PSTEM degree.

That's a very strange train of thought. Those girls that basically said FU to
all the traditional gender roles by getting educated in technology now show
100% conformity to vague expectation that STEM student is a gamer, which is
funny because students know not everyone of them is a gamer.

------
greenstonekid
My positive summation of both the paper and the article.

Strong correlation found between women that identify as GEEK GIRL GAMERS and
Women Who Study PSTEM.

Statistically insignificant correlation found between MALE subgroubs GEEK
GAMERS and MEN THAT STUDY PSTEM.

Suggested implication is that given [PRESUMPTION; Supporting Scientific
Evidence Exists] that due to Underlying PERSONALITY Substructers people who
vary at the extreme from their group norm along one dimension of measurement
GEEK GIRL GAMER are more than likely to also vary at the extreme of another
form of measurement Women Who Study PSTEM.

This suggests [PRESUMPTION; Further Scientific Study] that due to Presumed
underlying PERSONALITY Substructions women [= specifically] who that have an
interest or apptitude for in gaming are likely to have an apptitude of
interest in PSTEM.

Possible Application that it MIGHT Be beneficial to encourage exposure of
young women who have an interest or talent in the field of Gaming to PSTEM, as
research suggests women and girls that identify or show an interest in Gaming
are LIKELY have to have an Aptitude and or Interest for PSTEM.

------
maltalex
Actual paper:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S074756321...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0747563218304862)

------
rdlecler1
>The studying of physical STEM degrees is dependent on level of social
deprivation.

Dont have access to the paper to see any more of this. Is that social
deprivation increases STEM participation or decreases it?

------
Latteland
Geek anyone would at least stereotypically be likely to study science and
tech.

